# Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos



## schwab (30. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, #h
Über Thailand bekommt man zwar ein paar Infos zum fischen, allerdings meistens nur zum fischen im Meerwasser.  Ich würde  sehr gerne Thailands Norden und Laos bereisen. Leider finde ich dazu kaum Infos.  Ein Traum wäre Zb ein Mekongwels.... ich dachte Zb.  An die fourthousandislands in laoss Süden. War jemand schonmal in der Region mit der Rute unterwegs und hätte evtl. Tipps wegen Gewässer und Ausrüstung für mich?  Ich habe gelesen es gibt in Thailand auch Seen an denen für Touristen besetzt wird. Wobei ich eher an natürlichen Gewässer interressiert wäre. Links zu einem Angelladen in Bangkok die ich hier finden konnte sind leider Nichtmehr aktuell. Ein Angelshop Zb.  In Bangkok wäre auch cool. 
Ich Danke euch schon jetzt, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt kurz zu schreiben!#6
Gruß Hannes


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Hi schwab,
mal zum "einlesen":

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156557
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146485
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130187


----------



## Morizzl (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Hi Schwab,
auf den 4000 Islands habe ich mal eine "fishing tour" für 6 dollar gebucht. 

War dann alleine mit einem "Guide/Kapitän" auf einer kleinen Nussschale auf einem Seitenarm des Mekongs und wir haben ganz simpel mit Wurm und Grundblei auf kleinere Welse geangelt.

In 2h konnte ich auch 3 Welse bis 60cm fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Für den Preis:
Schnäppchen und Erlebnis!!


----------



## schwab (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Hey Morizzl, vielen Dank für die Info. Ich bin gestern in Bangkok angekommen und werde wohl die nächsten tage zu den 4000 islands aufbrechen. Du hast mich in meiner Überlegung dorthin zugehen überzeugt.  Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Klasse - Bericht (und wenns geht, Fotos!!) nicht vergessen!!


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Angelladen in Bangkok: https://www.7seasproshopthai.com/


----------



## schwab (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Süsswasserangeln Thailand,Laos*

Danke, bei dem War ich letzte Woche.  Leider War der Chef gerade in pataya und die Angestellten kennen sich mit dem angeln und vorallem Gewässern leider garnicht aus. Ich bin gerade im Süden von Laos auf den Mekonginseln. Nen miniaturwels und nen 20 Zentimeter Friedfisch konnte ich fangen. Sonst sieht es hier eher Mau aus. Ein 2 tägiger Fishing Trip.  War eher für standart touristischen ausgelegt.  Der Guide hat mit dem Netz eine Handvoll 10 Zentimeter fischchen gefangen.  Wenn ich einheimischen hier Fotos von Kapitalen Mekongwelsen zeigte waren sie fasziniert, das es so grosse Fische gibt. Einige meinten die müsste es in Kambodscha evtl. Geben.  Aber da bin ich noch nicht überzeugt von. Giant Snakeheads soll es in Seen teilweise geben aber genaues wissen die Leute hier leider auch nicht.


----------

